# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  No scanning Preview

## Bertl

Hello
My Scanner arrieved last week and i install the Software 1.4.1 and all works correct.
But on next Day i can calibrate i can scan but there is no scan preview and also no Mesh file at the end !
I have an GTX 660 ti Graphic Card Windows 7 x64 with 16 Gb Ram,i check all Driver in the Proberty Manager 2x Shinig 3d Camera installed all ok.I can see the light scanning.
I installed soft 1.5 but before scan is complete the Programm crashed and also no preview.
Now im back in 1.4.1 and Need your help what can Ido now? 

Thanks Bertl

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

About 1.5
First, do you calibrate, before scan?
Second, do you press the power button of scanner on the back? What the scanner projects?
Usually, before you open the software, it should be the background of desktop.
after you open the software, it's white light. and when you press the button of scan, optical grating come.
And you should also check the setting of screen resolution.
May this will help you.

----------


## Bertl

Thank you Alfred

Yes I made all the step as you say and all Looks correct ,I have the Background of Desktop,the white light and then the optical grating,
The Resolution is correct 800x600,he scans then the turntable rotate and so on but no preview and no mesh file.
When i tested the Cameras in free scan mode left and right camera have a Picture.

Any Idea greets Bertl

Ps: I take another Graphic Card with the same results  :Confused:

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

If it's possible, I want to communicate with you personally with email or skype?
Can you？

----------


## Bertl

Sure with email no problem,I`m glad

Thank You Alfred

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Mine is alfred_yang@shining3d.com
Could you tell me yours?

----------


## Bertl

I send you an Mail    r.dvorak@utanet.at

----------

